# Problème application



## Shenrone62 (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour , je viens d'acquerir un iPad 2 depuis quelque jour je suis très satisfait de la fluiditer , la simpliciter à s'en servir etc mais j'ai rencontrer quelque problème par moment mes application que jai télécharger ne se lance plus il se lance et je retourne au menu aussi vite seul les application de base ( safari , message etc ) se lance quelqun peut m'aide à résoudre mon problème , merci d'avance .


----------



## Larme (8 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce des applications récemment téléchargées ?
Car cela pourrait être relié à un problème récent de l'AppStore.


----------



## Shenrone62 (8 Juillet 2012)

Nn certaine application dater de 2 jours en plus de cela je suis à mon camping donc pas internet et les application fonctionner 1 heure auparavant et d'un coup 2 application se sont mit à ne plus fonctionner alors j'ai procéder à un redémarrage de la tablette et sa à empirer car la plus aucune application télécharger ne fonctionner est tout et rentrer dans l'ordre au bout de 20 minute sans rien toucher .


----------

